# New From Puyallup



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

Just thought I would drop a hello to everyone. Great site with great info. Hopefully I can contribute some helpful information in the future.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Howdy from Lynnwood. I'm going to take a wild guess that you purchased from Tacoma RV. Don't worry about the contributing for a while, it will come in time. Just look at all the great information you can find here. For just about anything you need help with or are just curious about, I'm sure there is someone here that can give you some pointers.

Most of my wife's family is in the Puyallup/Sumner area. You might even know some of them. Feel free to send me a PM if you need info for stuff in Washington.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a Great Community!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase. We live in Lakewood so were almost neighbors. What do yo pull with and where do you camp?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Go Vikings!

Former PHS grad here, welcome to Outbackers, everyone here is full of it...knowledge!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.com from Arkansas.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome from Kennewick! PLEASE sing up for our Spring Rally in Toppenish at the end of April! And our Fall Rally in October at Champoeg State Park in Oregon


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey neighbor!







We are in the Lake Tapps/Sumner area.


----------



## zenmike (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Puyallup,

We are on South Hill... Love our Outback. You'll love this site. Plenty of good info and folks. We love our Outback 282FE that we got from Tacoma RV. Looking forward to getting out this year. Haven't done any rallies yet, but they look fun...one of these days. Have fun! See you around the campground.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, once you get your feet wet here might think about joining the OB crew at one of the NW rallies, good folks, always good food and don't think anyone will scare you off.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome from another Washingtonian (we're in Snohomish). I know you'll get lots of good info. here. We don't even have an Outback (but seriously considered one when buying) so we are an SOB (some other brand!). They even welcome us.

Like Doxie said above, take a look at the Rally section and check into the Spring Rally for our area in Toppenish. We have good bunch of people and have a good time over there.

Again, welcome.

Kelly


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome from across the pond in Victoria. Yes, this is a great site, great people, great info!


----------

